# [SOLVED] Gentoo AMD64, Linux 3.7.9 and Intel HD 4000...

## RandomLinuxUser

Hello Gentoo Forum!

Im trying to install a 64-bit gentoo system. The kernel is running, but i have one error during boot:

```
[    0.334960]  [drm:drm_pci_agp_init]  *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

[    0.335020]  DRM: Fill_in_dev failed.
```

I assume that my graphic card doesnt work. I have just a minimal gentoo system installed already.

While compiling the kernel i get this warning: (I Think this may be the Reason for my Problem)

```
warning: (DRM) selects DMA_SHARED_BUFFER which has unmet direct dependencies (EXPERIMENTAL)

warning: (DRM) selects DMA_SHARED_BUFFER which has unmet direct dependencies (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

I cant find the option 'DMA_SHARED_BUFFER' in menuconfig.

The Kernel is a (U)EFI-Stab Kernel, i dont use a Bootloader/manager.

I have already tried all the Intel/Notebook/Intel HD or GMA How-To's in the Gentoo Wiki i could find.

Here are my Graphic settings in the Kernel:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        <*>  /dev/agpgart  (AGP Support)    # Without this i cant select Intel GPU Drivers

            <*>  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support    # Needed to enable Intel HD Driver

        <*>  Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

            [*]  Enable modesetting on intel by default

        -*-  Support for frame buffer devices

            [*]  EFI-based Framebuffer Support
```

I was unable to find a solution for my problem on the internet. I mostly find random kernelconfig-pastes or old bugreports from 2009/10.

(So im assuming that the 'bug' is fixed in newer kernels and my problem is on another place.)

Excuse me for my bad english knowlege. If you need more informations about my system/kernel config/etc please ask.Last edited by RandomLinuxUser on Thu Feb 21, 2013 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig
```

in menuconfig type / and enter, in the diakog box that appears type dma_shared and enter it. this should open the help page for DMA_SHARED_BUFFER . Scroll the line that starts with Selected by: VIDEOBUF2_C

do you have

 || DRM [=y] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && (AGP [=y] ||

----------

## RandomLinuxUser

Yes, i have this, but without the 'VIDEOBUF2_C' thing. Here the whole output:

```
Symbol: DMA_SHARED_BUFFER [=y]

Type  : boolean

  Selects: ANON_INODES [=y]

  Selected by: DRM [=y] && HAS_IOMEM [=y] && (AGP [=y] || AGP [=y]=n) && !EMULATED_CMPXCHG && MMU [=y]
```

EDIT:

I fixed the Problem:

My kernel is /boot/efi/boot/bootx64.efi

After every change i have made to my kernel, i moved the new version to the wrong directory (/boot/efi/bootx64.efi), so it NEVER gets bootet.

Its so embarrassing. I have spended nearly 2 days booting one and the same kernel and dont even noticed that it was every time the same  :Embarassed: .

----------

